# Abby's pregnant



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

I've known for a while, but now I've decided to post this. Abby, the little chi my daughter's friend let her rescue, is pregnant. When I got her I was worried that she may be from statements the girl made to Quisha and now we find out she is. As near as the vet and I can tell, she will be having puppies first or second week of Feb. *sigh* I've been trying to get ahold of the friend to see if she knows the breed of the dog that got her pregnant, but she isn't answering. I did see two male unneutered chis walking down the street in the few minutes I was sitting in the car, waiting to get Abby. Poor girl. At least after this litter she will be spayed and this won't happen again. This will be her second litter. Makes me so mad when people don't take care of their animals and don't get them fixed.


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

Dear lord...

Well they couldn't have found a better place to start life and I look forward to the pics..You know it's funny I know this isn't a good thing but because she is with you I am a little bit excited.... it feels good for once to be looking forward to puppies being born instead of afraid for the lives the puppies will have.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

mooberry said:


> Dear lord...
> 
> Well they couldn't have found a better place to start life and I look forward to the pics..You know it's funny I know this isn't a good thing but because she is with you I am a little bit excited.... it feels good for once to be looking forward to puppies being born instead of afraid for the lives the puppies will have.


Well, thank you. This is just the second litter I will have ever been around, I am a little (very) nervous. Marmalade came to me pregnant, I was told she had three weeks left until birth and she had the pups less than two days after I brought her home, in the middle of the night, on the side of my bed in a pile of clothes. Oops. At least with Abby, she's been to the vet, I have a whelping box set up which she has access to at all times as we have no idea when she is going to have them, she's on good food, and I kinda know what I'm doing.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

Good luck! I hope everything goes smoothly. Are you keeping the puppies or rehoming them once they are old enough?


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

I will be rehoming them as I did with Marmalade's. I rehomed them after their second puppy shot and with a neuter contract and both new owners sent me confirmation when they were neutered. So we will do it that way again.


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

Great idea, could you imagine having to pay for the fixing of so many puppies when your doing this on your own with no funding *shudder* you are a saint. for everything you do!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

awww Pam, you certainly have your hands full! Is there anything you need for the
expectant litter? Blankets? Puppy Formula? I would be glad to send something to
help out


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Jerry'sMom said:


> awww Pam, you certainly have your hands full! Is there anything you need for the
> expectant litter? Blankets? Puppy Formula? I would be glad to send something to
> help out


Oh, GREAT idea! I would, too. I have never participated in a puppy shower!


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

lol A puppy shower, what a cute idea. Thank you for the offer. Blankets and toys would be awesome. I know my real young puppies loved snuggling with a stuffed toy. Marmalade's puppies both left here with their shot record, a bag of food and a stuffed toy that had their mom's and my scent on it.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

svdreamer said:


> lol A puppy shower, what a cute idea. Thank you for the offer. Blankets and toys would be awesome. I know my real young puppies loved snuggling with a stuffed toy. Marmalade's puppies both left here with their shot record, a bag of food and a stuffed toy that had their mom's and my scent on it.


If you don't want to post it here, please PM me your address  Thanks!


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

Glad that she has you to help her with the puppies.  A puppy shower sounds fun.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Pam, does your "rescue" have a name? Have you tried to get 501(c)3 status? Thanks


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I am going to contact BOTH Petco and Petsmart and suggest that they offer a registry!

PM me as well. I may have your info but am not certain.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Its called Pam's Chihuahua Sanctuary. I chose the name sanctuary instead of rescue as so many of the dogs are lifers. I looked into becoming a non-profit, they said I needed three executives to sit on the board, I don't know three people. And I would need a financial plan. I don't do or understand numbers, I have dyslexia and dyscalculia, so its very hard for me. The by-laws I probably could whip up.


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi will you send some pics i love the babies shes so luckey your daughter found her and saved her she ll be a wonderful dog for you rescueing her the babies sound like fun fun fun hope all goes well your a good person for doing all you do with chihs


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

You guys are great!! That is the bestest idea--PUPPY Shower!!


----------



## sammyp (Jun 14, 2011)

Pam I will help to. Just let me no what you need and I will post it out Monday. At least Abby has you now.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

What a fantastic idea,oh just seen the post for things you have,what about a list for all the things that you would like for the chis that you haven't got and we could help with


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

I really don't know what to ask for other than blankets and stuffed toys. I will have to go get a thermometer, iodine swabs, Nutracal and a hot water bottle, the rest of the stuff I have. Maybe some puppy milk to mix in with the kibble when they are weaned?


----------



## Cream Chi's (Jan 24, 2011)

mooberry said:


> Well they couldn't have found a better place to start life.



That's just what I was going to say!!!!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

svdreamer said:


> I really don't know what to ask for other than blankets and stuffed toys. I will have to go get a thermometer, iodine swabs, Nutracal and a hot water bottle, the rest of the stuff I have. Maybe some puppy milk to mix in with the kibble when they are weaned?


I will send some nutrical and some toys


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Thank you everyone for the kind words. I am touched by your kindness and generosity. It's so very hard for me to ask for anything, I've always had to do everything myself all my life. I am so thankful I found this forum and you wonderful people.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

svdreamer said:


> Thank you everyone for the kind words. I am touched by your kindness and generosity. It's so very hard for me to ask for anything, I've always had to do everything myself all my life. I am so thankful I found this forum and you wonderful people.


Not anymore you are not alone


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

michele said:


> I will send some nutrical and some toys


Thank you so very much.


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

if theres anything i can send to help let me know i have some of my whelping kit left from my last litter unused, i have an unopened tub of milk replacer and some feeding bottles and syringes, and an unopened bottle of iodine and some new little towels


----------



## Bandit (Jan 4, 2012)

My thought was gift cards, in case something comes up later. Is there a specific place you shop?


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

*Chloe* said:


> if theres anything i can send to help let me know i have some of my whelping kit left from my last litter unused, i have an unopened tub of milk replacer and some feeding bottles and syringes, and an unopened bottle of iodine and some new little towels


Any of that you listed would be great, if you don't need them. And thank you so much.



Bandit said:


> My thought was gift cards, in case something comes up later. Is there a specific place you shop?


Thank you, that would be awesome. I shop at Petsmart.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I have a sealed tube of Nutrical as well. The breeder sent it with Eden, my supposed picky eater (she eats like a truck driver) and she has never needed it. 
I'll see what else we can find!


----------



## sammyp (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm on the hot warter bottle and I will go to my local vets and get some puppy milk also lots of toys. Pm your address so I can get them to you by post ASAP. You are a sait Pam and it's just so nice to help  
I'm excited and can't wait to see the pics xxx


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

no problem pm me your address and i'll send them on monday


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I have a small box full of toys (mostly soft ones) that I would send to you, if you send me your address. I was gonna bring them over to the no kill shelter, but If you want them I'd be glad to send them. Sue


----------



## LittleLuxie (May 7, 2011)

I'd like to help!!!! PMing you!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

I'm so glad to see so many stepping up to help Pam with the Rescue litter. 
Way to go Chi Ppl!


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

I am moved and humbled by everyone's generosity. I never got to have any baby showers as all my kids are adopted, so this is just so wonderful and sweet of you all. Love and big hugs to everyone.


----------



## BaileysMum (Nov 2, 2011)

I too would love to send a Petsmart gift card. Can you pm me as well please? I'd love to help


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

I want in on this Pup shower too...Pam please send me your address...


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

Aww Poor baby... at least she wont have to do it again


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Pam,
Tomorrow, I am sending this box of eight little blankets. By the time the puppies are old
enough to go to their new homes, these blankets will have the scent from your house
to help ease their transition


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Thank you so much! That is so sweet of you.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

I have a hot water bottle too if you need it!


----------



## Kurukulla (Sep 26, 2011)

Can I suggest a heat pad instead of hot water bottle as they keep constant heat. Petnap do a fab one but I think they are English and the voltage is a bit different here idk who makes them In the us.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Kurukulla said:


> Can I suggest a heat pad instead of hot water bottle as they keep constant heat. Petnap do a fab one but I think they are English and the voltage is a bit different here idk who makes them In the us.


I will look into it. I was thinking of using the one I have for me, but am leery of having a cord running into the whelping bed. Have you even had a problem of a puppy chewing on the cord?


----------



## pugpillow (Jan 15, 2012)

Good gracious you are brave!! But how wonderful that this little girl came to a good place when she needs it the most and will be spayed as soon as possible. Talk about making a silk purse out of a sow's ear ...


----------



## Kurukulla (Sep 26, 2011)

svdreamer said:


> I will look into it. I was thinking of using the one I have for me, but am leery of having a cord running into the whelping bed. Have you even had a problem of a puppy chewing on the cord?


What are you using for a whelping box? you can drill a hole so the cord is outside the box.. They need constant heat for the first few weeks.. and mum can get away from it. The one i have has a protection thing on it and lso an adaptor for the car so if you need to go to the vet u can keep them warm (as obv if she has as section dam travels back in different box)

By the time they have teeth they wont need it  teeth come in at 4-6 weeks

I have the top one
Cat heat pads | Whelping boxes | Heat pads from Petnap Ltd

it heats up when they lay on it and stays at a constant temperature... hot waterbottles dont stay warm for long you would be filling that up every 2 hours.

My girls love laying on it.. haha i had ours out the other day and daisy just went and plonked herself on it and went to sleep ahah! so could be good for your oldies afterwards?


----------

